# Nice urq write up in Hemmings



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The 3rd volume of the newly released Sports & Exotic car magazine put out by Hemmings features a very nice article on a clean '85.
This magazine is first rate in the US. (rivaling the British motoring mags)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Nice urq write up in Hemmings (Sepp)*

Kinda funny now, I know the owner! It's a small ur Quattro world.


----------

